# Any Aviator Grey TT Owners here



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

This is my all time favourite colour on a TT and I was wondering whether any of the forum members had one in this colour?
I've only ever seen one in the flesh and it was beautiful.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Maybe they look better in the flesh, but every time I see a picture of one I think, ok when it's getting painted?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It's a gorgeous colour, I saw one at Awesome GTi's summer bash last year.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cloud said:


> It's a gorgeous colour, I saw one at Awesome GTi's summer bash last year.


Must just be the pictures then, it always reminds me of primer. :?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Agree amazing colour this is one if all time fav TT's not everyone's taste but I love it [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 









Paul


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> Agree amazing colour this is one if all time fav TT's not everyone's taste but I love it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just beautiful. Definitely the colour I would want if i ever got another TT. so rare though.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Saw one of these parked on Love Lane in Mitcham yesterday, couldn't get a pic as i was driving, but looked stunning! Wouldnt mind my mk2 in this colour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Ace colour apart from pics I've never seen one


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> Ace colour apart from pics I've never seen one


I saw one on Hollins Grove Street on Thursday when I was driving home in my lunch hour. Haven't seen it around before.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Chris' build thread of his show TT, was pretty cool 8) only thing he didn't do was go big turbo.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=222388


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Ace colour apart from pics I've never seen one
> ...


I'd best not see it, I'll be asking to buy it :lol:



mstew said:


> Chris' build thread of his show TT, was pretty cool 8) only thing he didn't do was go big turbo.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=222388


Just read that, how many sets of wheels


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Ace colour apart from pics I've never seen one
> ...


Did it have black wheels? It might be the same one I saw pulling out of Avondale Rd about a year ago.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

No they were silver, not the RS4's though. They were more like John H's wheels (don't know what they're called).


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

One on AT at the moment... At £2895 it must be a bit leggy though. No mileage given in the ad. Looks a bit unloved and the grey interior doesn't really suit the paint colour.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201312140532214


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Spandex said:


> One on AT at the moment... At £2895 it must be a bit leggy though. No mileage given in the ad. Looks a bit unloved and the grey interior doesn't really suit the paint colour.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201312140532214


They haven't even bothered to clean the mats :? sad to see actually. Still an amazing colour though.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> They haven't even bothered to clean the mats :? sad to see actually. Still an amazing colour though.


It's a colour that manages to be striking without looking at all showy - a difficult balancing act.

It looks like it would need a lot of tidying. The sills seem to have some rust around the arches and the rest of the paintwork is tatty. Doesn't bode well for the oily bits, but maybe it would make a decent project for someone who wanted to end up with something a bit unique. Especially if they'd take a very very cheeky offer.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

There's one on eBay at the mo, looks as ropey as that one and likewise it hasn't seen a hoover


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

I had two for a little while, a 2001 225qc that I owned for 10yrs and my 2012 RS. I managed to get them both out for a few pics before the new owner picked up the mk1.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Lovely pics there! Really liking these colours actually! Never seen on road though - quite rare.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

They look great together

Fave TT colour, I'd love one


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

They look different.

Same paint codes?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Eadon said:


> They look different.
> 
> Same paint codes?


Yep, same paint codes. The mk1 was a little darker in some light, possibly from 10yrs of polish and wax  I met up with a local aviator grey S6 owner (gorgeous car!) and it was a very close match for the RS as well.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Ace colour apart from pics I've never seen one
> ...


I think I've seen it again parked on Greenway Street in Darwen while walking home for my lunch today. It had a V6 valance and looked in really good condition. I was rushing to get to it to knock on the window (sad but true) but it drove off just as I was almost alongside it! :lol:


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Skid Mark said:
> ...


I know an ex TT owner on greenway st, he's on the look out for another, I'll sulk for weeks if it turns out to be his


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> I know an ex TT owner on greenway st, he's on the look out for another, I'll sulk for weeks if it turns out to be his


It must be the same one that I've seen twice, there's no way there are two in the area. I walk along Greenway Street regularly, to and from work, when I'm not using the car and have never seen it parked up. He was just sat in it with the engine running so perhaps just visiting someone. It would be funny if it's the guy you know, but at least you'd be able to have a look at it!


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > It's a gorgeous colour, I saw one at Awesome GTi's summer bash last year.
> ...


That's exactly what I think whenever I see one :lol:


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Is that colour still available when you create your own build? I don't see it in the options...


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Rely not a fan of this colour, sorry


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Ace colour apart from pics I've never seen one
> ...


Spotted it again today at Green's Garage in Darwen and managed to get a sneaky pic with my phone (which doesn't really do it justice). Left a TTOC calling card on his windscreen!










I went in to ask who it belonged to and the MOT guy said "bloody awful isn't it? Looks like it hasn't been finished off!!" I slapped him and left! :lol:


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

quite a colour difference when you see the mk1 and mk2 beside each other


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Skid Mark said:
> ...


Want....

I still haven't seen it


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I am considering another Mk1 at the minute as a bit of a project and looking at this colour in particular, there are never many (if any) for sale ... and the one I am looking it isn't a 225 which is putting me off but we shall see ...


----------

